# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  KDE 4 Tipps

## stefan.becker

*KDE-Pakete downloaden / installieren*

Suse 10.3: http://en.opensuse.org/KDE/KDE4 (einfach per 1 Click Install)

Quellen&diverse Distributionen: http://www.kde.org/info/4.0.php

KDE 4 Live CD zum Testen: http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/


*Doppelte Icons nach neuer Anmeldung*

Falls nach Abmelden und erneuten Anmelden die Icons auf dem Desktop doppelt oder mehrfach vorhanden sind:

- rechte Maustaste auf dem Desktop
- "Arbeitsfläche einrichten" starten
- Option "Show Icons" ausschalten

Dann nochmal Ab- und Anmelden, um zu kontrollieren, dass die Icons nicht ein weiteres Mal angehängt werden. Wenn es soweit OK ist, die überflüssigen Icons löschen.


*Autostart*

Falls man beim Login einige Programme ausführen möchte, kann man im Ordner "~/.kde4/share/autostart" eine entsprechende Verküpfung anlegen.

Falls es das Verzeichnis nicht gibt, einfach anlegen.


*Composite Desktop / Desktopeffekte*

Wer eine Nvidia Karte nutzt und die Desktopeffekte, sollte mal versuchen, zur Verbesserung der Performance an die Datei ~/.profile folgende Zeile anzuhängen:


```
export KWIN_NVIDIA_HACK=1
```

Wie bei Compiz müssen in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf einige Einstellungen vorgenommen werden, um die Desktopeffekte nutzen zu können. Hier dazu ein Howto: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/tru...OMPOSITE_HOWTO

----------


## stefan.becker

*Konqueror langsam*

Dagegen hilft ein lokaler DNS Cache. Z. B. bei Suse das Paket "dnsmasq" installieren. 

Den Befehl beim Hochfahren des Rechners starten (je nach Distribution: /etc/rc.d/boot.local, /etc/rc.local):


```
/usr/sbin/rcdnsmasq start
```

In die Datei "/etc/resolv.conf" den eigenen PC als Namensserver eintragen:


```
nameserver 127.0.0.1
```

Die Datei "/etc/dnsmasq.conf" editieren, die Zeile "server=" suchen, auskommentieren und die IP-Adresse des Routers/Providers eintragen.

Außerdem sollte man verhinden, dass die Datei "/etc/resolv.conf" beim Hochfahren überschrieben wird. Z. B. bei Suse die Datei "/etc/sysconfig/network/config" editieren und den Parameter "MODIFY_RESOLV_CONF_DYNAMICALLY="no"" setzen.


*Flash Plugin*

Das Flash Plugin kann auch in aktuellen Versionen mit Hilfe von kmplayer >= 0.11 verwendet werden. 
Siehe dazu folgende Anleitung: http://mikearthur.co.uk/?p=171


*Flash Plugin und 64 Bit Linux*

Obige Anleitung muss in folgenden Punkten abgeändert werden:

- nspluginwrapper installieren mit 32 Bit Flash Plugin (http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=71244)
- Die Datei "~/.kde4/share/config/kmplayerrc" editieren. Bsp. für Suse:


```
[application/x-shockwave-flash]
player=npp
plugin=/usr/lib64/browser-plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
```

----------

